# ازاي البنت تحرق دم الولد ... ازاي ترجعي حقك



## R.O.R.O (15 يوليو 2012)

*ازاي  البنت   تحرق  دم  الولد   ازاي   ترجعي  حقك 
 مثلا اذا قالك ممكن نتعرف ؟؟؟ 
قوليله : اسفه ماعنديش وقت 


 2- اذا ركبتي انتي وصاحبتك الاسانسير وفيه معاكم شاب طلعي برفيوم
 من شنطتك ورشيه فى الاسانسير وقولي ياربي ايه الكتمه و الريحه دى 

 ههههههههههههه...المهم نكمل احسن 


 3-اذا جيتي تعدى الشارع وانتي ماشيه ووقف واحد منهم ذوق يعني 
 وخلاكى تعدى......ما تعديش قدامه روحي عدى من ورا عربيته وياسلام بقا لو بصتيلوا من فوق لتحت 


 4-اكتر حاجه بقى ممكن تضايق اى ولد وتحرق دمه هو التقل, وزى ما بيقولوا 
 التقل ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟ صنعه طبعاااااااا
 5-شوفى ايه اكتر حاجه بيضايق منها واعمليها, يعنى بمعنى اصح استفزيه
 وطبعا كلنا عارفين...البنات طبعاااااااااااا ان كل ولد عاوز يعملنا فيها  بقى الواد اللى مفيش زيه فى الدنيا والواد الجنتل بقى والروش وانه عارف كل  حاجه فى الدنيا واحنا البنات طبعا ولا بنفهم اى حاجه كلهم عاوزين يمشوا  كلمتهم, والمشكله انهم بيصمموا على حاجات هايفه حاجه تغيظ بجد لازم يبقى  لينا شخصيه كده, يعنى لو قال يمين نقول احنا شمال من غير ما نفكر
 انتى كده تقدرى تحرقى دم اى شاب و تخليه يخبط دماغه فى الحيط 


 و كمان ممكن يولع فى نفسه لازم تعملى حسابك 
 بجد يستهلوا كل اللى يجرالهم 








*​


----------



## Samir poet (15 يوليو 2012)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههه
كلهم عندك حق حقيقى
واكتر واحدة فيهم لم الشاب بيقول
للبنت ممكن تعرف
......الخ
شكلك بقتى عدوة الرجالة اهلا بيكى فى ساحة الحرب
ياعدوة
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 يوليو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> كلهم عندك حق حقيقى
> ...


اهلا بيك يا سمير انا قد الحرب على فكرة ​


----------



## Samir poet (15 يوليو 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> اهلا بيك يا سمير انا قد الحرب على فكرة ​


*هههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههه
مرحبا بيكى يا عدو هلا وغلا اتعرف بيكى ولا ليش راح تقوليلى
لا لله لااعرف اولاد فق بنات 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههه
قد الحرب وانا قدها برضو
:bomb::bomb::bomb:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 يوليو 2012)

على بركة الله 
اللهم انصرنا على قوم الرجال هههههههههه​


----------



## Samir poet (15 يوليو 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> على بركة الله
> اللهم انصرنا على قوم الرجال هههههههههه​


هههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
:love45::love45::love45::love45::love45::love45::love45::love45::love45::love45::love45::love45::love45::love45::love45::love45::love45::love45::love45::love45:


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 يوليو 2012)

يلا اضحك شوية من نفسك​


----------



## Samir poet (15 يوليو 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> يلا اضحك شوية من نفسك​


*لالالالالالالالالالالا
اسكت احسنلى علشان بعد كدا اضحك براحتى
ههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههه
شكلى هبقى لوحدى عدو المراة
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 يوليو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *لالالالالالالالالالالا
> اسكت احسنلى علشان بعد كدا اضحك براحتى
> ههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


هههههههه خاف على نفسك بقا بقيت لوحدك ​


----------



## Samir poet (15 يوليو 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> هههههههه خاف على نفسك بقا بقيت لوحدك ​


*لن استسلم كلم سوف احرب ضدكم حتة النفس الاخير
وسوف اظل البطل العظيم الذى حارب االنساءللنفس الاخير
وانا وانتى والزمن طويل
ربنا يسترها وميبقاش فية اعداءللرجالة كتير غيرك
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 يوليو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *لن استسلم كلم سوف احرب ضدكم حتة النفس الاخير
> وسوف اظل البطل العظيم الذى حارب االنساءللنفس الاخير
> وانا وانتى والزمن طويل
> ربنا يسترها وميبقاش فية اعداءللرجالة كتير غيرك
> *​


متقلقش اعداء الرجالة كتير اووووى 
كيدهن عظيم ههههههههههه​


----------



## Samir poet (15 يوليو 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> متقلقش اعداء الرجالة كتير اووووى
> كيدهن عظيم ههههههههههه​


*اللهم كا اكتر اعداء للمراة
وذتهدن قوة وحسن وتقوى وسلاحا
واللهم انى اننا صامون 
ان ينقنذا الله من بحوركن
هههههههههههه
يا ايها الرجال اضمو اليا
فى صفحة اعداء المراة
لاتدعو تلك المراة تهزمكن
اللهم ما اكترهن منكن يا رجالة
وقالل من اعدئكم امين
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=212883&page=23
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (15 يوليو 2012)

*3-اذا جيتي تعدى الشارع وانتي ماشيه ووقف واحد منهم ذوق يعني 
 وخلاكى تعدى......ما تعديش قدامه روحي عدى من ورا عربيته وياسلام بقا لو بصتيلوا من فوق لتحت

اكتر حاجة ممكن تستفذنى
بس اكيد هيكون ليا رد فعل 
اللى ميزعلش بقى**:t30:*​


----------



## The Antiochian (15 يوليو 2012)

*أقترح تغيير عنوان الموضوع إلى : كيف أصبح عانساً ^_^*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (15 يوليو 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *3-اذا جيتي تعدى الشارع وانتي ماشيه ووقف واحد منهم ذوق يعني *
> *وخلاكى تعدى......ما تعديش قدامه روحي عدى من ورا عربيته وياسلام بقا لو بصتيلوا من فوق لتحت
> 
> *
> ...





اولا انا اسف ع اللي هقوله ده
دا بصراحه يعتبر غبااااااااااااااااء 

يعني لما يكون الشارع زحمه مثلا وعربيه وقف عشان اعدي ايه المشكله لما اعدي وكل واحد هيروح لحاله 

*يعنى لو قال يمين نقول احنا شمال من غير ما نفكر*
*انتى كده تقدرى تحرقى دم اى شاب و تخليه يخبط دماغه فى الحيط **

*

هو عند وخلاص يعني سواء صح او غلط تبقي العكس علي طول انا مش عارف فكر ايه ده امال لما تبقي بأسره ويحصل اختلاف بسيط بينك وبين شريك حياتك ساعتها هيبقي ضرب ناااااااار

اهو دا اللي موديكم ف داهيه يا بنات مصر كل وحده عامله فيها مارلين مونرو 
ايه المشكله لما تبقي الحياه تتعاش ببساطه ما تعمميش وتتعاملي مع كل شخص زي ما شايفه شخصيته
لكن موضوع الولاد بيعملوا والبنات بيقولوا والعك ده مش هيؤدي لموضوع بناء

تفكير يحتاج إلي مراجعه اكثر من مره 

تقبلي تحياتي إلي شخصك العزيز ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 يوليو 2012)

PoNA ELLY قال:


> اولا انا اسف ع اللي هقوله ده
> دا بصراحه يعتبر غبااااااااااااااااء
> 
> يعني لما يكون الشارع زحمه مثلا وعربيه وقف عشان اعدي ايه المشكله لما اعدي وكل واحد هيروح لحاله
> ...


ميرسى لردك ومرورك نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 يوليو 2012)

*هو مين اللى يحرق دم مين ؟؟*
*نشوف كدة ع الماشى *​


> *مثلا اذا قالك ممكن نتعرف ؟؟؟ *
> *قوليله : اسفه ماعنديش وقت *​


*هقولها أستناكى لغاية ما يعملوا لك أفراج صحى ...*
*



2- اذا ركبتي انتي وصاحبتك الاسانسير وفيه معاكم شاب طلعي برفيوممن شنطتك ورشيه فى الاسانسير وقولي ياربي ايه الكتمه و الريحه دى ههههههههههههه

أنقر للتوسيع...

**ولازمته أية تحرجى صاحبتك قدام شاب غريب ؟!!*
*ما تقوليها بينك وبينها ؟*
*



3-اذا جيتي تعدى الشارع وانتي ماشيه ووقف واحد منهم ذوق يعني وخلاكى تعدى......ما تعديش قدامه روحي عدى من ورا عربيته 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**على طول هقولها هو الـ ( ........ ) مكانها بيكون قدام العربية !!!*
*



وياسلام بقا لو بصتيلوا من فوق لتحت

أنقر للتوسيع...

**معذورة أصل عمرها ما شافت راجل ...فرصة *
*



4-اكتر حاجه بقى ممكن تضايق اى ولد وتحرق دمه هو التقل, وزى ما بيقولوا التقل ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**التقل من المحشى ..*
*



يعنى لو قال يمين نقول احنا شمال من غير ما نفكر

أنقر للتوسيع...

**بعد الشر عليكم من التفكير ...*​​​​​


----------

